# Paketkonflikte der emul* - libs

## Erdie

Hi,

Mein neuestes World Update bringt folgendes:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libmowgli-0.9.50 [0.7.0] USE="-examples" 103 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.3 [0.3.2-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/unrar-4.0.7 [3.9.10] 150 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/editor-wrapper-4 [3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gmp-5.0.2 [4.3.2] USE="-nocxx" 1,978 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.1_p4 [3.0.0_p3] 1,128 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="-development" 34,381 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-20110722 [20100611] USE="(multilib) -development%" 693 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.7.1 [3.7.6.3] USE="extensions fts3 readline threadsafe -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -soundex -tcl -test -unlock-notify" 1,708 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.19.0 [1.17.4] USE="ipv6 mdev pam -debug -make-symlinks -nfs% -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 2,118 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.21.1-r1 [2.21.1] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 9 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r11 [4.1-r10] USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/cron-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/audacious-2.5.4 [2.4.4] USE="nls session sse2 (-altivec) -chardet" 1,193 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-2.5.4 [2.4.4-r1] USE="aac alsa cdda ffmpeg flac ipv6 libnotify libsamplerate mp3 nls oss sdl sndfile sse2 vorbis -adplug (-aqua) -bs2b -cue -fluidsynth -gnome (-jack) -lame -lirc -midi -mms -mtp -pulseaudio -scrobbler -sid -wavpack" 3,419 kB                        

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20110722 [20110129-r1] USE="-development" 44,036 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="opengl -development" 2,586 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="-development" 4,714 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="-development" 7,874 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="alsa -development -pulseaudio" 5,966 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20110722 [20110129] USE="-development -pulseaudio%" 829 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="-development" 16,626 kB

Total: 22 packages (21 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 129,502 kB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs:0

  (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20110129::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20110129 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-motif-20110129::gentoo, installed)

  (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20110722::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20110722 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20110722::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs:0

  (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20110722::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20110722 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20110722::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

  (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20110129::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20110129 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20110129::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Ich mit mir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht ganz  im klaren, wie ich das am besten lösen soll. Deshalb bin ich mal so frei und frag hier mal nach   :Embarassed: 

vielen Dank

Erdie

----------

## ScytheMan

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-motif-20110722 in die package.keywords eintragen, das solltest du zumindest mit der version 20110129 bereits getan haben.

----------

## Erdie

Das ist ja der Witz: Ich habe keines der Pakete in meine package.keywords eingetragen ..  :Confused: 

Ich hab das jetzt gemacht, es hilft  :Wink:  Danke.  Die Motif libs werden vom ICA client gebraucht.

----------

## ScytheMan

könnte demnächst auch stable gehen: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380507

----------

